# NJT Takes First Step For New Hudson River Tunnel



## AlanB (Jun 20, 2003)

> In one of the first concrete steps toward creating a new commuter rail tunnel between New Jersey and Manhattan, the NJ Transit board on Friday awarded a $4.9 million-dollar contract for an environmental impact study.
> Under the contract, Parsons Brinkenhoff & Systra Engineering will produce the study by 2005.


The full story can be found at 1010 WINS News.


----------



## Morris&Essex (Jun 21, 2003)

Parsons Brinkenhoff, of The Big Dig and New Jersey's EZPass debacle?!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 21, 2003)

ELNewBranch said:


> Parsons Brinkenhoff, of The Big Dig and New Jersey's EZPass debacle?!


Yes for the Big Dig and no for NJ E-ZPass. The NJ Consortium (NJ Turnpike, GS Parkway, AC Expressway) E-ZPass build was not by Parsons. It was built-out by MFS Network Technologies, Inc. of Omaha, a company that long-since has passed through that great tollbooth in the sky.

The Parsons that you are thinking of is Parsons Infrastructure, who was the contractor for the "enhanced" New Jersey motor vehicle inspection system. That Parsons is not connected to Parsons Brinkerhoff, a major engineering and construction company.


----------



## Morris&Essex (Jun 21, 2003)

PRR,

Today's Bergen Record mentions that Parsons Brinkenhoff provided oversight for NJ's EZPass.


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 21, 2003)

Well, this is good to hear, hope they build it ASAP, and well. Also, hopefully they make the tunnel higher than the current ones as well.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 23, 2003)

ELNewBranch said:


> PRR,
> Today's Bergen Record mentions that Parsons Brinkenhoff provided oversight for NJ's EZPass.


Son of a gun, you're right.

Although MFS was the original contractor (and WorldCom and several other followed), the state must have also hired Parsons Brinkenhoff to act as in an oversight role. With all the problems the build-out experienced, I guess the state needed help to ride herd on the work.


----------

